

Mike Butcher: There is no better time to start up a startup - pclark
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tech-media-invest-100/no-better-time-startup

======
jasonlbaptiste
We're sorry, the article you are looking for is not yet available on mobile,
please go back to the main site or choose one of the following links

I hate that shit. More so the redirect to the mobile site and not the actual
article. Sincerely pisses me off

~~~
pclark
wow, thats retarded.

------
maxwin
\--->" In a recession, human resources are cheaper as more skilled people come
on to the market. Costs, such as office space and PCs, are lower."

Right, but this also means that it will be harder to get funding and customers
are less willing to pay for your service.

\--->"Business plans start to focus on clear revenue models, not crazy ideas."

Wake up! You business people. You can't PLAN a great start up from the
beginning. Google didn't have a "clear revenue model" for 4 years. "Crazy
ideas" are exactly what we need. If a start up idea doesn't sound crazy to
you,i (and others) would have done it already.

~~~
swombat
That's one (very risky) way to start a start-up. I prefer the safer, "let's
fund ourselves from revenues" approach. And, from what I've observed, it's the
only one that works reliably.

------
halo
Where are all the articles about when it's a bad time to start a startup?

~~~
pclark
he never said that. He's simply stating that this year is a better time to
startup than, say, five years ago.

------
pclark
> the real entrepreneurs who have been waiting in the wings for the perfect
> conditions for a startup: a downturn

~~~
_pius
I know, seriously! I don't know about you, but I've been sitting on all of my
ideas, patiently avoiding making any forward progress all in hopes that
someday soon the economy would tank so I'd be able to bust out of the starting
gates with my amazing ideas right when the time is right and my would-be
competitors have trouble getting second round funding.

All those people who've been executing their ideas without the patience and
fortitude to wait for this downturn are such suckers!

~~~
pclark
I actually agree with the above quote to a certain extent, if you remove the
"real" its 100% correct.

I know a lot of people who have recently quit their jobs and are doing a
startup - simply because of the down turn means companies are:

cutting back on R&D, giving you a tech advantage

laying off staff, meaning you can recruit easier

there is never a _bad_ time to start up, but I do think some times are
stronger than others.

~~~
_pius
_there is never a bad time to start up, but I do think some times are stronger
than others_

Agreed. I actually upmodded your parent comment as well as the story, but I
couldn't help but poke fun at the idea of people timing the market, _waiting_
for an economic downturn before starting their startup. The idea that you can
time the market and consciously start a business at The Perfect Time is
preposterous. :)

------
paraschopra
Every two months or so I read such articles. Wonder when is it actually the
best time to start. Now?

------
maxniederhofer
The economy is a rounding error in predicting the success of a startup.
Paraphrased from pg.

------
tybris
Actually, a better time would have been a couple of months ago. You're late to
the party.

------
pclark
why did someone rename this post from "There is no better time to start up a
startup" -- Mike Butcher to the current title? weird.

